# Critique my build?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bees are very good at ventilating from a very small opening. They seem to have an easier time with horizontal hives as they don't have to push the air so far. I think it will be fine. On a horizontal I tend to worry more about too much ventilation...


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks good to me. It will probably work fine - bees are pretty adaptable when it comes to accommodations. Since you have 2 of them maybe you could cut some more ventilation into one and then see if it makes a difference. How long are your top bars?


----------



## SeanStuart (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for your website Michael. I used your design, more or less. 

David, they are just under 15".


----------



## quevernick (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks good. If your worried about ventilation you can always just leave a space between frames. I leave a 1/4"-1/2" space between the hive and the first frame which the bees use as an entrance. Most of the time there are more bees going in there than in the hole that I drilled in the side as the entrance


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

The bars are sweet. 

One thing I'd recommend is to either cover that roof with metal or to paint it and then to seal everything on the outside. You may be already planning to do this, but I thought I'd make sure. The seasons pass fast, and you might as well make the work you've put in last as long as it can.

Adam


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I was concerned about ventilation in our TBHs last year. I put in a bar with three 1/2" holes with screen over them to help keep it cool. The bees promptly propolized the vents in four of the five hives. They didn't need it.


----------



## catbackr (Jun 5, 2010)

Those are some fancy top bars!!


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

SteveBee said:


> I was concerned about ventilation in our TBHs last year. I put in a bar with three 1/2" holes with screen over them to help keep it cool. The bees promptly propolized the vents in four of the five hives. They didn't need it.


Interesting! I have the opposite experience. I have noticed that about 50% of the time they close the vents if they are close to the hive entrance. If the brood nest is between the hive entrance and the vent they have left them open 100% of the time. 

I find it interesting how different things can be in different locations. A good example why beekeepers should be willing to experiment.

Mike


----------



## SeanStuart (Feb 25, 2012)

SteveBee said:


> I was concerned about ventilation in our TBHs last year. I put in a bar with three 1/2" holes with screen over them to help keep it cool. The bees promptly propolized the vents in four of the five hives. They didn't need it.


Do you have any holes for drainage, or is the hive perhaps not totally water tight on the bottom? Thanks.


----------



## SeanStuart (Feb 25, 2012)

catbackr said:


> Those are some fancy top bars!!


Thank you, I was not going for fancy, and I think if you got a look at them in person you would agree that I succeeded. ; )


----------



## SeanStuart (Feb 25, 2012)

Adam Foster Collins said:


> The bars are sweet.
> 
> One thing I'd recommend is to either cover that roof with metal or to paint it and then to seal everything on the outside. You may be already planning to do this, but I thought I'd make sure. The seasons pass fast, and you might as well make the work you've put in last as long as it can.
> 
> Adam


Two coats!


----------

